# Bud's Cabins Lovells any good?



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd love to get up to Lovells to fish the North Branch in a couple of weeks. Has anyone stayed at Bud's Cabins lately? I'd like to know if it's suitable for a couple. We usually stay at Gates lodge but wouldn't mind a cabin this time. We don't need anything fancy but I was wondering how nice Bud's are inside.
Thanks!


----------



## tm1174 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great place, family has stayed there for years. I would recommend.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Definitely a place to go. Very comfortable, reasonably clean and well kept given their age. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Only problem is they don't answer the phone and they don't return voice mails!


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

Troutguy said:


> I'd love to get up to Lovells to fish the North Branch in a couple of weeks. Has anyone stayed at Bud's Cabins lately? I'd like to know if it's suitable for a couple. We usually stay at Gates lodge but wouldn't mind a cabin this time. We don't need anything fancy but I was wondering how nice Bud's are inside.
> Thanks!


They are fine--hard to find good places to stay near Lovells--I would also check out Fuller's North Branch Outing Club--excellent B & B...


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

And the email address on their website bounces, as well. Ah, the Up North life!


----------



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe they aren't open for the season yet? They're calling for possible snow on Friday so I'm second guessing my trip anyway! But thanks for your input everyone!


----------

